# Peptides



## D-Lats (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey guys. I just wanted to know if anyone has tried peptides and what there experience was like. Are they worth a try?


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 3, 2011)

it depends on your goals and what peptides you plan on running. any idea?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 3, 2011)

Anastrazole and clomiphene from one of the sponsors JAS


----------



## GMO (Feb 3, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Anastrazole and clomiphene from one of the sponsors JAS



Those aren't peptides, on is an AI and one is a SERM.  He's talking about IGF, MGF, Follistatin, etc...


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 3, 2011)

GMO said:


> Those aren't peptides, on is an AI and one is a SERM.  He's talking about IGF, MGF, Follistatin, etc...



exactly. i wouldn't use either of those unless you're on/ coming off a cycle or various other reasons, but not for gains.


----------



## cutright (Feb 3, 2011)

Ill be running a log soon...check it out!


----------



## pask3r (Feb 3, 2011)

Hgh frag 176, and CJC 1295 have done me good over the past two weeks. Look alot tighter from them. If they weren't so damn pricey I'd be on them 365. I'll let you know about GHRP 6 soon enough.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 3, 2011)

I am on cycle now are they worth trying or should I just go with the traditional pill form? Before anyone jumps on me I already have arimadex and clomid I'm just curious. Wanted to try something different.


----------



## muscle37 (Feb 3, 2011)

not sure what you are talking about. the peptides shouldnt be a replacement for your PCT but could be ran along with your PCT, while the adex (an AI) is ran during cycle. I have had good results with peptides during PCT for preserving gains while enabling me to gain a little extra in between aas cycles. no need to try something different as far as the form of the clomid or adex. the molecular structure and chemical components will be the same whether its liquid or pill form.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Feb 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I am on cycle now are they worth trying or should I just go with the traditional pill form? Before anyone jumps on me I already have arimadex and clomid I'm just curious. Wanted to try something different.



those are completely different things.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2011)

muscle37 said:


> not sure what you are talking about. the peptides shouldnt be a replacement for your PCT but could be ran along with your PCT, while the adex (an AI) is ran during cycle. I have had good results with peptides during PCT for preserving gains while enabling me to gain a little extra in between aas cycles. no need to try something different as far as the form of the clomid or adex. the molecular structure and chemical components will be the same whether its liquid or pill form.


Perfect that is basically asking if the pill and liquid worked the same. Thanks!


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hey guys. I just wanted to know if anyone has tried peptides and what there experience was like. Are they worth a try?


Read through all the post about previous logs, and pep experience. This research forum is full of info. Do a little bit of homework. Peps are great if done correctly. To be honest peptides arent a joke, you can really fuck yourself up, if you dont "seriously" lay aout a program.


----------



## Gawd (Feb 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I am on cycle now are they worth trying or should I just go with the traditional pill form? Before anyone jumps on me I already have arimadex and clomid I'm just curious. Wanted to try something different.


The liquid works great bro.
As others have said, those aren't peptides though, your talking about Research Chems.

ExtremePeptide has 25% off there already low prices on research chems right now if your interested in trying.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 4, 2011)

Cool I hit mixed up. I will do the homework neccesary before trying anything.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't really speak to serms and AI, as I blast & cruise.  I never do PCT because I stay on low test when not on a real cycle.  But, CJC 1295 and GHRP6 are great 'tides.  I can't say that the results are astounding, but the GHRP will help with GH stimulation and drastically increase your appetite when you're wanting to bulk and both seem to help with leanness and vascularity.

Right now, I'm running trenE & testE at 700mg/1g.  So, it can be difficult to distinguish exactly what results are coming directly from the 'tides vs. what I'm getting from the AAS alone.  As far as IGF, PEG, MPG, I'd say don't waste your $.  I've tried both and can say that I truly never noticed jack shit from either.


----------



## Beejis60 (Feb 6, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Cool I hit mixed up. I will do the homework neccesary before trying anything.



WOW, you definitely need to research more man.


----------

